# Horsepower Limit on Cowan



## Craphead (Jan 9, 2005)

Was at Cowan today bank fishing and had 6 bass boats and a pontoon with 40hp to 225hp motors mostly idling pass by. Did they raise the hp limit there? 1 bass boat did come up on plane and another made an attempt but didn't. Hope those 2 don't ruin it for others, but I fear it will get worse.


----------



## Craphead (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks, wasn't aware of the change but figured they must have.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought that it was passed at Acton , but failed at Cowan...Must be wrong.


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/horsepower-limits-to-remain-the-same-at-cowan-lake

it is 10hp only at cowan. acton changed cowan did not.


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

This spring they had initially changed the horsepower limit to just idle speed and turned around and changed it back to 10hp. There was a bass tourney there Saturday, It was a championship fish off from the Wednesday evening series. I had fished the tourneys for a while and quit because too many people were cheating, IMO, by using their big outboards. Call me a goody two shoes but I refuse to break the law and refuse to fish against people who knowingly do.


----------



## Craphead (Jan 9, 2005)

Funny you should mention cheating, also seen a fish hooked by one boater unhooked and added to the livewell of another boat sitting less than a rods length away. Could not see close enough to tell what the fish was so maybe it was a large crappie or saugeye headed to the table... just sayin


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

Craphead, you don't happen to remember what were the makes of the boats and maybe the colors? I am friends with the guy who runs those tourneys, he's a stand up guy. He'll know who it was if I give him that info. I would greatly appreciate any help you can be!


----------

